# Oooh, this may be interesting



## TimR

Well, this is not completed but bear with me, it will. I got this FBE a couple months ago and this hf blank sat on top of pile in woodshed. I got my chores done early today, so time to start working on this while listening to race.
One ugly pic,



then the first reveal of both flame and quilt...sweet.



Hope I don't blow this.

1630 update...and things not looking well for Kurt Busch after hitting wall.

Reactions: Like 7 | Way Cool 7


----------



## Nature Man

Slow, but sure a jewel will be formed... Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner

Wow Tim that's going to be beautiful

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD

Cool... Is it hollow yet?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin

That looks purrrrty. I don't think that's one of mine though - do we allow foreign FBE on this forum? 

That's gonna be a winner.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Funny 3


----------



## steve bellinger

That's one sweet piece. Looking forward to seeing this finished.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TimR

It's 9pm, taking a brief break. It's hollow half way down, the rest is cake..I hope. At least it's mostly self clearing with the voids. Probably another hour to finish.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ironman123

OK, OK, we will give you til 11:30 then we need a photo. That is looking to be a beauty of a piece.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 1


----------



## TimR

All hollowed out by about 1030PM...misted then placed bag over it for the evening. To be finished tomorrow. Didn't end up being as self clearing as hoped, still had to use hook to pull out curlies.
Will take some time to decide best way to reverse it . I don't think about this till I have the piece at this point...

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 8 | Way Cool 5


----------



## NYWoodturner

Well Vacuum chuck is out

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NYWoodturner

I would turn a spindle to hold in the chuck that would reach to the bottom. Glue sandpaper or leather on the end of the spindle to get a "grip". then pull the tailstock up with a live center. That will provide the support you need to get it all the way down to a nub without applying pressure to the neck. Then remove the nub by hand.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ripjack13

TimR said:


> I got my chores done early today, so time to start working on this while listening to race.
> 
> 
> 1630 update...and things not looking well for Kurt Busch after hitting wall.



It'll be fine as long as rowdy doesn't crash too.


----------



## TimR

Scott, as they saying goes , great minds think alike, that's exactly what I did. Really aren't any options besides a donut chuck, and it's too much of a pain to set up. The spindle with a slidy thing sized to opening of hf and a piece of rubber glued to end. 
Finished turned and into a bag for final dry then sand/finish in a couple weeks.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 6 | Way Cool 4


----------



## MikeMD

Ok, Tim, you lost me... You turned off the tenon. Now how are you going to re-turn the outside and re-hollow it?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TimR

MikeMD said:


> Ok, Tim, you lost me... You turned off the tenon. Now how are you going to re-turn the outside and re-hollow it?


I'm done turning it Mike. I'll come back to it in a couple weeks to finish sand and finish. I bag it to help ward off any chance of cracking while it dries. I thought about rough turning this, but decided to try my luck at finish turning since the wood wasn't so green it spit water. A bit of a crap shoot...but that's how I learn sometimes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MikeMD

Your HF, your choice. Who am I to tell you how you have to do it? If it was fairly dry, and you turned it pretty thin, you ought to be just fine. Besides, it isn't like there isn't 'character' to this piece already. A little warping might make it all that much more intriguing. Looking forward to seeing the end result.


----------



## Mike Jones

I have 100% total, complete, faith in you and your choices. I absolutely KNOW that this is gonna be another of your beauties! Looking forward to it.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## DKMD

That's purdy! I'll bet you're fine on the once turned piece as long as it's pretty even thickness.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TimR

Well, about a week ago, I pulled this from the bag where it finished drying out for last couple months, which should be sufficient for 1/4" to 3/8" wall thickness. Hand sanded and finished with Waterlox. I plan to knock down some of the stroke marks with 600 and buff, but wanted to bring it in from the shop to keep from knocking it around and let the finish thoroughly cure out. Looks pretty good as it is considering the finish is applied with a piece of Bounty. 
No crazy warping either. This piece has something different from every side. Final dimensions about 10-1/2" diam x 10" tall. C&C welcome and appreciated.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 13 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Mike1950

BEAUTIFUL

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## duncsuss

what ^^^ he said

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin

Jaw-dropping pretty.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TimR

Thanks guys...I have to remind myself sometimes I have pieces ready to be finished up or final turned just sitting in bags that I often can't even get to. It's that bad in one corner of my shop! At least this one was on top!


----------



## Sprung

Wow... That's a stunner!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13

Sheesh man....that is just ridiculously splendid!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DLJeffs

Wow! Reminds me of one of those old Chinese vases with the very subtle watercolor-like glazing. Beautiful piece of work.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## NYWoodturner

I knew whatever you ended up with would be top notch but I didn't expect that!. Incredible work Tim. 
Its pieces like this that always make me wonder which is the deciding factor;
- The level of knowledge of the woodworking artist to know what that timber will finish out like (Vision) or
- The perseverance of the artist to make the absolute best possible result of the material they have at hand. (Focus)
Neither is a bad camp to be in and clearly you are comfortable in both.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## TimR

Thanks guys, I really appreciate all the comments. 
Scott, I think we all work thru both factors, with enough failures to learn what's likely to yield a promising piece (no guarantees!) and the improvising as we get into it to change directions if needed to get something we like in the end.

I mean heck, how many of us accumulate (hoard has become such a dirty word) nice pieces of wood because we see all the great potential. Thanks man!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## steve bellinger

Tim had for gotten all about this piece, so glad you didn't. LOL What a great out come on a fantastic piece of wood. Never had a doubt in my mind you could bring out the very best, and you nailed it.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SENC

GORGEOUS!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tim Carter

Beautiful piece!!! Here's another way to reverse chuck a hollow form with voids.View attachment 64882

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## MikeMD

So, are you going to start making these for us to order?


----------



## TimR

MikeMD said:


> So, are you going to start making these for us to order?


@Rubber Chucky would be a goto guy for that kind of thing too!


----------



## barry richardson

Real nice mister! Thanks for sharing, is it the wood, or did the Waterlox give it the amber color? Are you a Waterlox fan? I have used it on some flatwork, my only complaint is the price and the short shelf-life (jells up quick) Might have to give it a try on a turning....


----------



## SENC

barry richardson said:


> Real nice mister! Thanks for sharing, is it the wood, or did the Waterlox give it the amber color? Are you a Waterlox fan? I have used it on some flatwork, my only complaint is the price and the short shelf-life (jells up quick) Might have to give it a try on a turning....


You can make your own for less. Waterlox is just a thinned, wiping varnish... so varnish plus mineral spirits (or turpentine, if you prefer) will get the same result, qnd you ca alter the ratio until you get the consistency/drying time balance you want. Mix in small batches and use bloxygen in the varnish can to extend shelf life. I think I remember reading that Waterlox uses an alkyd varnish.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## MikeMD

On the note of making your own finish, I personally, was reluctant at first. But then dove in head first and am happy I did. I really liked the immediate result I was getting from Danish oil after buffing. But there is so little in Danish oil to 'protect' the wood over the long haul, I decided to make my own. For anyone thinking about it, dabble! These big manufacturers aren't reinventing the wheel. They are just commercially producing what we all already know about. And their aim is to make as much money as possible at it (not that I blame them). So, in the case of Danish oil, I believe the can is 50% mineral spirits. No need...

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## TimR

Thanks for the feedback on the finish and making your own formulations. I recently bought a book on finishing from Woodcraft during a bag sale, Understanding Wood Finishing from Bob Flexner. Looks like a great resource to get grounded and understand the nuances a bit. 
Barry, the Waterlox is the culprit in the amber color, which I kinda like sometimes on lighter woods too. Otherwise, I'd have used Woodturners Finish or lacquer.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin

TimR said:


> Understanding Wood Finishing from Bob Flexner.



I have it along with several other books on finishing but haven't read them in several years. The reason I am finish-challenged is because I like building - not applying finish - but in order to become good at applying finish I need to get my head right about it. I'm working on it. I think most guys who aren't very good at it like me, have the same problem. I really do believe that the mental part (attitude) of finishing is overlooked and once I come to appreciate the art of it more, I can probably start getting better at it. Just a self-observation fwiw . . .

Reactions: Great Post 1


----------



## MikeMD

Kevin, I've hated doing the finish on bowls for a while, now. When I found Danish Oil, I was hooked. You basically apply it nice and heavy. Let it sit for 30 minutes or so (to let it soak in), they wipe off the excess. Then, a few hours or day later (whatever), you do the same thing again. The point is to let the finish get INTO the wood, and harden within (unlike a 'building coat' type of finish). I usually then let the bowl sit for a couple of weeks (to let the finish properly cure), and then buff. Now, I don't use Danish Oil, I use my homemade version of it, but the process is the same. It is almost fool proof (and I should know...). No worries about drips, orange peel, or anything like that.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Very beautiful piece, like you said lots going on and lots to look at. I love it.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DLJeffs

> I usually then let the bowl sit for a couple of weeks (to let the finish properly cure), and then buff.



Mike - Do you have to cover the project to keep dust off during this curing period? If so, how? Plastic bag? Paper?


----------



## MikeMD

Hahahaha, usually, I let them sit on the dining room table on painter's pyramids! Even so, if they were in the shop, no, they wouldn't need dusting. I just let them sit so the finish can cure. And no, not in bags...you need air movement for the drying agents to evaporate.


----------



## NYWoodturner

Kevin said:


> I like building - not applying finish


Great way to put it Kevin. 
I started out preferring the "Applied" method to the "Build" method. The exuberance of a new turner is sucked in by the immediate gratification you get from an applied finish. As time went on I learned to respect the quality and attention to detail obtained by a built finish. Nothing wrong with the applied finishes but IMO there is more to be said for the latter. I have only ever used an oil based finish to build just to be clear.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Tim Carter

If you sell your work, there's another issue and that is-which type of finish sells best in your area? Here in S. Florida, a high gloss finish sells best by a huge margin, probably 10 to 1.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## MikeMD

Yes, I sell. And a gloss finish does sell well, but it depends on what kind of 'gloss'. A built up finish like poly or lacquer isn't as popular as a buffed oil (Danish Oil, for example) finish. Of course, I'm talking about utilitarian pieces. Strictly art, like HFs are another story. A high gloss poly, lacquer, or WTF finish for those sells great.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## barry richardson

TimR said:


> Thanks for the feedback on the finish and making your own formulations. I recently bought a book on finishing from Woodcraft during a bag sale, Understanding Wood Finishing from Bob Flexner. Looks like a great resource to get grounded and understand the nuances a bit.
> Barry, the Waterlox is the culprit in the amber color, which I kinda like sometimes on lighter woods too. Otherwise, I'd have used Woodturners Finish or lacquer.


Flexner is a great resource, he takes a common sense approach to finishing, and dispels a lot of myths, such "food safe finishes" I have learned a lot from him.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MikeMD

On the subject of 'food safe finishes'... ANY wood finish sold in America is 'food safe'...once it is CURED. Sure, poly may be dry in 3 hours, but it isn't cured for almost a month. Once CURED, though, even poly is food safe...even if small bits were to chip off and get ingested. Those amounts would be so minuscule that they would be insignificant. That said, if you don't feel safe eating or drinking out of plastic containers, you may also not opt to eat out of a bowl finished with poly...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Great Post 1


----------



## Kevin

MikeMD said:


> That said, if you don't feel safe eating or drinking out of plastic containers, you may also not opt to eat out of a bowl finished with poly...



Or even eat out at restaurants. Something I actually have to force myself to do.


----------



## barry richardson

MikeMD said:


> On the subject of 'food safe finishes'... ANY wood finish sold in America is 'food safe'...once it is CURED. Sure, poly may be dry in 3 hours, but it isn't cured for almost a month. Once CURED, though, even poly is food safe...even if small bits were to chip off and get ingested. Those amounts would be so minuscule that they would be insignificant. That said, if you don't feel safe eating or drinking out of plastic containers, you may also not opt to eat out of a bowl finished with poly...


Yea, that's what Flexner says, you must be one of his consultants


----------



## TimR

Hey all, just blowing my horn a tad...this piece made Turning of the Week in the AAW website. http://www.woodturner.org/?page=Journal

Really, thanks for all the comments and feedback. Oh, and you guys can continue to hijack this thread all you want now and talk about issues with aging dogs or rabid inlaws...or whatever.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 3


----------



## MikeMD

Um...yeah, I think the thread got a life all its own, didn't it?

Congrats, Tim. Well deserved. Toot away!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson

Just saw that! Congrats!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## GeorgeS

Wow! Enough said.


----------



## The PenSmith

You did a great job, very nice shape and the colors are out of sight !

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

